# Col. Bruce W. Carr and his story...



## v2 (Nov 28, 2006)

"On my first long-range mission, we just kept climbing, and I'd never had an airplane above about 10,000 feet before. Then we were at 30,000 feet and I couldn't believe it! I'd gone to church as a kid, and I knew that's where the angels were and that's when I named my airplane 'Angels Playmate." 

more:
A Fighter Pilot Story, Cover Page, Chapter 1, Introducing Bruce Carr


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2006)

Interesting, good story!


----------

